# Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.Full.Burst.NTSC.XBOX360-PROTON



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.Full.Burst.NTSC.XBOX360-PROTON*
Region locked NA. Out any day now in PAL regions. Not sure about Japan.

Namco seem to have taken a leaf from the street fighter playbook and are releasing the same game with some extras, though in this case it looks more like a game of the year edition.

Possible spoilers depending upon where you are in the anime/manga.


Amazon words


    Additional Chapter - Finally free of Kabuto's control, Itachi intends to crack the Reanimation forbidden technique. Will an unprecedented Uchiha alliance with Sasuke be enough to handle it?
    New Playable Character - Kabuto reaches the almighty Sage mode and is now playable in versus mode. Unleash his power and defeat your opponents both offline and online.
    Director's Cut - Discover completely revamped Storm 3 cinematics and experience the epic conflict consuming the entire ninja world more intensely than ever.
    100 New Missions - Embark on a whole new series of missions, many with their own uniquely challenging objectives.
    38 Additional Costumes - Outfit characters in a selection of 38 costumes from the NARUTO SHIPPUDEN Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 DLC packs.


*Video*


*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
██████▀████████████████████████████▀ ░ ▓██████████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀  ▀
 █░▄▄▀▄░▄█████████████████▓▓▒        ░
 █ ▀▀░██████████▓▓▒                  ▒
 █░█████▓▓▒                           ▒
 ▓▀▀▀                                ▓
 ░                 ░                ▓
        ░         ▀                 █                  ▄▄ ▀
         ▀         ▀▄▄▀▀▄            ▓                ▀            ▀
          ▀ ▄           ▀▄                           ▄          ▄ ▀
           ▀▄             ▀▄           ░         ▄▄▀            ▄▀
             ▀▄▄            ░           ░      ▄▀            ▄▄▀
                ▀▄ ▄             ░     ░    ░            ▄ ▄▀
                  ▀ ▀▄▄▄          ▒   ░    ▒    ░    ▄▄▄▀ ▀
                        ▀▄   ░  ▄  ▒▄▀▒▀▓▄▓   ░    ▄▀
                          ▀▄  █ ▄▄▓▓█▓▄▄ ░░▓▄░   ▄▀
                              ▄██▓▓███▓▓█▄ ░▓█
                           ░ ███▓▓▓████▓▓██ ▒▓▌  ░     ▄▄▄         ▄ ▄▀
         ░                  ▐▓██▓▓▓▓████▓▓█▌░▓▒ ░    ▀▀   ▀▀▄▄▄▀▀▄▀
           ▄▀ ▀▄     ▄▀▄▄▀  ▐▓▓██▓▓▓████▓▓██░█▌   ░
         ▀      ▀▄▀▀▀      ░█▓▓▓██▓▓▓██▓▓██▌▒█      ░
                     ░    ░██▓█▓▓██▓▓▓▓██▀  ▀▒                               ░
                         ▄▓█▓▓██▓▓████▀▀▓ ▀   ▒  ▀▄                          ▓
                     ▄▄▄█▓██▓██▀▀▀  ▓    ▒     ░   ▀▄                        █
                 ▄▒▓▀▀▀▀▄▀   ░       ░    ░          ▀▀▀▄ ▄                 ▓█
              ▄ ▀ ▄ ▄▀▀▀              ░                  ▀ ▀▄              ▓██
            ░   ▄▀ ▀         ▄▀      ░       ▀▄              ▀▀▄          ▓███
         ▀   ▄▀▀            ▓                  ▓                ▀▄      ▒▓████
           ▄▀             ▄▀                    ▀               ▀ ▄    ▓██████
          ▄ ▀            ▀                       ▀                 ▄  ▓██ █░██
         ▄    ░        ▀                        ░                   ▄█▀▄█▄▀ ██
                        ░                                       ▓▓████ ██▀█▀██
                                                          ▓▓██████████ ▀█ █░██
                                                     ▓▓███████████████ ███▄▄██
                                         ░▒▓▓█████████████████████████▄▀█░▄▀██
                         ░▒▓▓▓███████████████████████████████████████████ ▀ ██
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀
 █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄ █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄ █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄ █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄ █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄ █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄
 █░█████████▓ █░█████████▓ █░█████████▓ █░█████████▓ █░█████████▓ █░█████████▓
 █▒█████████▓ █▒█████████▓ █▒█████████▓ █▒█████████▓ █▒█████████▓ █▒█████████▓
 █▓█████████▓ █▓█████████▓ █▓█████████▓ █▓█████████▓ █▓█████████▓ █▓█████████▓
 ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓
 ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓
 ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓
 ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓
 ████▓▐█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓ ██▓▐███████▓ ████▓▐█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓
 ████▓▐█████▓ █████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ████▓▐█████▓ ██▓▐███▓▐██▓ ████▓▐█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓
 █████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █████▀█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓ ▄▄▄▐███▓ ▄▄▄ ████▓▐█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓
 ████▓ ██████ ████▓▐█████▓ ███████████▓ ███▐███▓ ███ ███████████▓ ████▓▐█████▓
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄██████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄███▄▄▄▄▄▄███▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 █████████████▀▀▀▀▀▀░                                     ░▀▀▀▀▀▀█████████████
 ███████▀▀▀░                  - PROUDLY PRESENTS -                 ░▀▀▀███████
 █████▀░                                                               ░▀█████
 ████▒                                                                   ▒████
 ███▒░                                                                   ░▒███
 ███░                                                                     ░███
 ██▓                                                                       ▓██
 ██▒Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.Full.Burst.NTSC.XBOX360-PROTON ▒██
 █▓░                                                                       ░▓█
 ▓▒                                                                         ▒▓
 ▒░                                                                         ░▒
 ░                                                                           ░
                             ▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓▄
      ▄                      ▓█ ▓▄ ▓█▀▄ ▓█▀▄▀█▀▄ ▓█                      ▄
   ▄▀                        ▓█ ▄▄ ▓█ █ ▓█▄ ▓█ █ ▓█                        ▀▄
  ▓█▄      ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▓████▓█ ▀▀ ▀▀ ▀ ▀▀  ▀▀▀▀ ▓█▓███▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄      ▄▓█
   ▀▓███████████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓█████████▀



                           CONSOLE :: Xbox360
                           REGiON  :: NTSC
                           STREET  :: October 22, 2013
                           GENRE   :: Action
                           LANG    :: English
                           



                        ▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓▄
      ▄                 ▓█ ▓█▀▄ ██▀▄ █▄   ██▀▄ ██▀  ▓█                   ▄
   ▄▀                   ▓█ ▓█ █ ██ █ █ ▄▄ ██▀▀ ▀▀▀█ ▓█                     ▀▄
  ▓█▄      ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▓█ ▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▓█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄      ▄▓█
   ▀▓███████████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓█████████▀

      


     ▄                                                                   ▄
  ▄▀                                                                       ▀▄
 ▓█▄      ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▓██████████████▄ ▄██████████████▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄      ▄█▓
  ▀▓████████████████████████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀████████████████████████▓▀
     ▀▀▀█████████████▀▀▀               ▀               ▀▀▀█████████████▀▀▀
                           █   0ND & ph0 of SiLK   █
                           ▀█▄▄       ▄  ▄      ▄▄█▀
                               ▀    ▄▀█  █▀▄   ▀
                                ▄█ █  █    █ █▄
                              ▄▀ █ █  █    █ █ ▀▄
                              ▓  █ █  █  ▄ █ ▓  █
                               ▄▀  ▀█▀ ▄▄ ▀█  ▄▀
                            ▄█ █ ▄▀  ▄████▄ ▀ █ ▀█▄
                               █▀              ▀▄
```


----------

